# Why are you still natty?



## L11

Just wondering.. Is it because of the risks of aas? Money? Sense of accomplishment?

For me it's just that I'm not in a rush to get big, as long as I'm bigger than the average guy and have visible abs I'm good!


----------



## R20B

I've tried weighing up the pros and cons many times and have been so tempted.

I do get compliments on my build as a natty and that kind of spurs me on to stay that way. I think I'm one of those guys who can put on weight and lose weight pretty easily as well (easy within reason!)

Also I know I'm not where I can be by doing this myself, I think once I feel I have reached my potential I may consider going to the dark side.

Would also like to have kids within the next year also so will hold off till after then.


----------



## justin case

cant afford it.....happy with the way I'm making slow steady progress......have no interest in a sudden massive jump in performance that would spoil me and my training in the future, because i wouldn't reach those heights again with normal training.......don't want my body to shut down its natural test production.....scared of side effects.....so for me it's simply not worth it as i have no ambition to stand on a stage.


----------



## monkeybiker

Not worth the hassle. I don't compete and just lift as a hobby.


----------



## vtec_yo

I haven't done a long period of completely nailed diet yet. Going to start carb back loading soon. May log it if anyone's interested in it as well.


----------



## Gman81

L11 said:


> Just wondering.. Is it because of the risks of aas? Money? Sense of accomplishment?
> 
> For me it's just that I'm not in a rush to get big, as long as I'm bigger than the average guy and have visible abs I'm good!


You look in good shape mate. Have you never used aas?


----------



## zack amin

******CAUTION, NO MORE THEN A DESIGNATED NUMBER OF NATTYS MAY COME TOGETHER IN A GROUP FOR A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF GIVEN TIME****

i thought you guys where extinct:whistling:


----------



## cudsyaj

I trained natty for 10 years 18-28 ish before I touched AAS... just wanted to look the b0llocks from 30-40 and wasn't bothered about sides etc


----------



## Gman81

zack amin said:


> ******CAUTION, NO MORE THEN A DESIGNATED NUMBER OF NATTYS MAY COME TOGETHER IN A GROUP FOR A CERTAIN AMMOUNT OF GIVEN TIME****
> 
> i thought you guys where extinct:whistling:


I think stephen hawkins wrote a paper on that....... Can't have more than a certain number in one place without the world imploding.......... I think :confused1:


----------



## zack amin

Gman81 said:


> I think stephen hawkins wrote a paper on that....... Can't have more than a certain number in one place without the world imploding.......... I think :confused1:


yes, he was reffering to nattys lol,

i train natty some times of the year myself, i find i have to supplement harder and more stricter to repair/heal as quick as i would with aas


----------



## guvnor82

I'm a ex gear user now

Reason........ Pussy whipped...... Not worth loosing my woman over it


----------



## TG123

according to sonofzeus i could never be classed as natty because of 1/2 a cycle i did about a decade ago but i still class myself as completely natty anyway.

wouldn't do a cycle now because my lifestyle isn't condusive to taking gear, would be a complete waste of money, i have enough trouble hitting my macros natty let alone the dedication it takes to do a cycle, not being able to go out and get on it, having to eat strictly everyday etc, i enjoy my life too much.


----------



## cris

don't think i have enough knowledge yet,but at 45 still weighing up the pros and cons

if that makes any sense..


----------



## Countryboy

Just like with drugs, wont touch chemical stuff...

Althose most steds are redesign body stuff, its still chem to me..

Who knows about the future though.


----------



## bobbydrake

No interest really. Don't know anything about it and want to see how I get on as a natty. I only started lifting weights less than a year ago (at my advanced age of 41) so am seeing how it goes.


----------



## Wing

im natty 50% of the year i think its ok to get assistance if you are really tanking your body. but u need a rest to.


----------



## Gman81

zack amin said:


> yes, he was reffering to nattys lol,
> 
> i train natty some times of the year myself, i find i have to supplement harder and more stricter to repair/heal as quick as i would with aas


Same as me mate. I'm looking at doing 2 x 12 week cycles this year, I'm on the first now 2 weeks in. Rest of the time I'll be o natural and just take multi vits, protein etc etc. I try to train as hard if not harder when off gear to try and help maintain the new mass.


----------



## zack amin

Gman81 said:


> Same as me mate. I'm looking at doing 2 x 12 week cycles this year, I'm on the first now 2 weeks in. Rest of the time I'll be o natural and just take multi vits, protein etc etc. I try to train as hard if not harder when off gear to try and help maintain the new mass.


im about 3weeks in, im not sure how long im staying on, setting dates for a wedding, so if its erly ill just do couple months, if it drags out ill be on longer lol


----------



## Gman81

zack amin said:


> im about 3weeks in, im not sure how long im staying on, setting dates for a wedding, so if its erly ill just do couple months, if it drags out ill be on longer lol


LOL. I'm aiming for 12 weeks but if I feel ok might go to 15-16 weeks max. Just going to see how I get on as it's still early days atm. What course you doing mate? I'm on Test Enth with a dbol kicker


----------



## Corby

I just don't wanna lose my hair! Lol


----------



## zack amin

Gman81 said:


> LOL. I'm aiming for 12 weeks but if I feel ok might go to 15-16 weeks max. Just going to see how I get on as it's still early days atm. What course you doing mate? I'm on Test Enth with a dbol kicker


at the moment mate, its test,equipose,small dose tren, going to be some masteron and napps thrown in there over the next few weeks for good measure tho lol, might get some dbol over the next few days, miss the pump makes my tits tingle just from looking at them tho, thats a good cycle you got there, personally wouldve thrown some equipose in there if your thinking 16 weeks, good time frame, you can come of the dbol after your kicker give it a few weeks then go back on to keep things alternating


----------



## Gman81

zack amin said:


> at the moment mate, its test,equipose,small dose tren, going to be some masteron and napps thrown in there over the next few weeks for good measure tho lol, might get some dbol over the next few days, miss the pump makes my tits tingle just from looking at them tho, thats a good cycle you got there, personally wouldve thrown some equipose in there if your thinking 16 weeks, good time frame, you can come of the dbol after your kicker give it a few weeks then go back on to keep things alternating


Yeah was thinking of doing 4 on 4 off with the dbol and I was looking at equipose today lol. When would you throw it in after like 10 weeks or something? Never tried tren, I know its good but pretty heavy sides?


----------



## Dave 0511

ffs lads just cos your off cycle doesnt make you natty lol

imo until you've fully lost gains from a cycle (which EVERYONE will eventually).... you're not "natural"

for me, gear is not an option as it is against the terms of my employment contract to put it one way lol

plus... I am stronger and bigger than a LOT of assisted trainers I know

I do know quite a bit about the ins and outs of AAS use.... and I would say unless you're prepared to do mega amounts (which in my opinion is multiple grams plus peps plus orals etc etc)...... then what's the point?

the effects of a 12 week .5g test cycle are negligible and short lived

I have competed as a bodybuilder and what I found was that unless you are some kind of chemist it's hard to comprehend the amount of random products ingested by even very low level amateur bodybuilders just to come 6th ina regional qualifier..... is it really worth it?


----------



## a.notherguy

i made a promise to the ex wife that i would never us peds and ive just gotten used to it lol


----------



## NovemberDelta

How has this turned into a thread about people's cycles haha


----------



## Gman81

Dave 0511 said:


> ffs lads just cos your off cycle doesnt make you natty lol
> 
> imo until you've fully lost gains from a cycle (which EVERYONE will eventually).... you're not "natural"
> 
> for me, gear is not an option as it is against the terms of my employment contract to put it one way lol
> 
> plus... I am stronger and bigger than a LOT of assisted trainers I know
> 
> I do know quite a bit about the ins and outs of AAS use.... and I would say unless you're prepared to do mega amounts (which in my opinion is multiple grams plus peps plus orals etc etc)...... then what's the point?
> 
> the effects of a 12 week .5g test cycle are negligible and short lived
> 
> I have competed as a bodybuilder and what I found was that unless you are some kind of chemist it's hard to comprehend the amount of random products ingested by even very low level amateur bodybuilders just to come 6th ina regional qualifier..... is it really worth it?


Sorry, kinda took over a natty thread talking about cycles lol. I know I'm not natty, just not on year round as some are. I'll leave you too it :innocent:


----------



## Hooded

For me it's like when your building something really special you put all your effort into it, even though with help you could get the end result faster you would rather do it on your own to say look what I did.


----------



## andyhuggins

Just personal choice really.


----------



## Breda

Can't find a source and like the full look having big bollox gives my boxers as i examine my skinny natural physique in the mirror


----------



## Mez

Money, not sure what it would cost though ?

But definately thinking about getting help, 40 next year and really don't think I'm producing enough naturally.


----------



## badly_dubbed

sides worry me, cant be arced sticking a needle in either....cant trust the gear, dunno wtf id be injecting....etc


----------



## WrightStar

Hooded said:


> For me it's like when your building something really special you put all your effort into it, even though with help you could get the end result faster you would rather do it on your own to say look what I did.


 But then when you do decide to take that gamble with gear you're overwhelmed and over the moon with the quick progress you've made.....UNTIL you see why it is a gamble and you never get your natural test levels back to where they used to be and turn into a withering old man much quicker that you would have if you stayed natty  I feel you Hooded!


----------



## Mark_08

I'm surprised lot of natty's here I thought everyone was on the gear lol.

For me potential sides, people saying you won't keep most gains and the fact that Im a clumsy mug who probably couldn't inject. However I am interested in a simple test e cycle.


----------



## C.Hill

I'm scared of needles. And I can't swallow tablets.

NATTY FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## WrightStar

Breda said:


> Can't find a source and like the full look having big bollox gives my boxers as i examine my skinny natural physique in the mirror


  I'm a grower not a shower so that full sagging 100% natty ball bag must be kept haha


----------



## tomo8

Doing sound as a natty so whats the point! Dont wanna be much bigger, an cant be ****d jabbing meself!


----------



## HJL

worried about sides.

loss of libido

hair loss

sexual function

feeling like sh1t off cycle,

ptc meds messing up my already fuked emotions, anxiety, vision from clomid ect.

headaches

Just generaly tampering with my body and not being fully aware of what ive done to the multitude of different chemicals and hormones, lipids ect.

I really wana get on it, just got a nagging NO in the back of my head!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

vtec_yo said:


> I haven't done a long period of completely nailed diet yet. Going to start carb back loading soon. May log it if anyone's interested in it as well.


what is backloading - ive never got it


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

Gyno


----------



## mac1969

love training and like seeing how far i can push myself. not going to compete so couldnt justify it.


----------



## MF88

Can't afford the PCT. Can in a few weeks, so starting my M1T cycle ASAP.


----------



## Natty.Solider

**** that its too much effort. eat your meals, lift like mad. cant be doing with administering this, however many times a week, with that pill, this pill, then feeling bollocks for pct - nah!!


----------



## kev_1664

Scared of pins lol and just can't seem to get me head around it all ...bloods pct just when I think I have sorted it all out read about something els what can go wrong and another oral or injection to combat it ...and looked on the tube at injection and the size of that pin omg .....


----------



## Prince Adam

Because I'm a stubborn bugger.

The sides/negatives clearly outweigh the benefits.

Unless of course you have given everything as a natty for a good couple of years and or reached your genetic potential AND then compete then you have to ask, why bother ?!

Trouble is in these days of X factor and the 'z' list celebrities put up as role models its giving people the message that you like them have a right to have it easy and instant which I guess influences better judgement.


----------



## NovemberDelta

HJL said:


> worried about sides.
> 
> loss of libido
> 
> hair loss
> 
> sexual function
> 
> feeling like sh1t off cycle,
> 
> *
> ptc meds messing up my already fuked emotions, anxiety, vision from clomid ect.*
> 
> *
> headaches*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Just generaly tampering with my body and not being fully aware of what ive done to the multitude of different chemicals and hormones, lipids ect.
> 
> I really wana get on it, just got a nagging NO in the back of my head!


All of the above but especially the bold bit. Emotional enough without any thing messing with my hormones. No point for me not that interested in getting big quick. I'll just save my cash and not have to both taking anti cancer drugs to keep normal. Would rather just have a relatively normal life. I'm bigger and strong than lots of those on anyway and my life is normal not obsessed with pinning, sorting out cycle getting blood tests. Nothing against it just pointless for me wouldn't make me happy.


----------



## musio

Not a natty but gyno & hair loss which are more permanent than a cycle..


----------



## User Name

Watching Gladiators (in particular Shadow and Wolf) as a kid put me off for life

Oh and also John Fashanu.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Don't know how to inject. Not scared. Just don't know how. Wish I had a bird who was a nurse.


----------



## dtlv

I'm natty because although I'm passionate about training and diet etc, it's not the most important thing in my life... I don't think of myself as a bodybuilder, and am not a sports person looking to max performance, and without either wanting to look like bodybuilder or a need to get faster results from training there is no logical reason for me to take them.

I may consider some form of TRT when I'm older as a possibility, but the only other reason I might consider for breaking my natty bubble would be curiosity... spent so many years reading about endocrine function, and spent so much time training with and talking to people who juice, I do sometimes wonder about experiencing it for myself - mostly curious about the affect on mood rather than muscle, strangely enough to most people.


----------



## IGotTekkers

I always knew id take steroids as soon as i knew about them as a little kid. a magic substance that makes you bigger and stronger than everybody else.. like superman. I got my first bag of dbol when i was 21 but didnt use it till i turned 24, i didnt even lift lol.

The day i picked up a weight i took my first dbol. im lucky enough to get virtually no side effects from gear, but i have just started tren for the first time so i imagine this to change lol.


----------



## OrganicSteel

Posted in error


----------



## Robbie789

Since I've started training at 'Golds' I am a lot more tempted, as even the phaggots that don't know how to lift or diet properly are bigger than me :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: me and my training partner are the two of the smallest in there, albeit stronger than most when it comes to deads/squats.

I've only been training 14 months and don't want to have to rely on roids for the rest of my time lifting I guess.

I think I've asked before, but how long have you been training @L11 ?


----------



## L11

robdobbie said:


> I think I've asked before, but how long have you been training @L11 ?


About 4 years I think... Only considered diet since about march last year and my strength went through the roof and my body fat went down ridiculously


----------



## BigTrev

Well my plans for 2013 is to stay natty as far as aas use.

Im going to continue using peptides but as i dont compete i personally see little point in doing aas anymore.

Not as much the money aspect but the mental and hormonal effects after,,,dreaded pct etc.

Im getting results without it and do feel better within so i think im calling a day on aas.

You might see by easter,,,,TREVS NEW CYCLE:death:


----------



## PaulB

L11 said:


> About 4 years I think... Only considered diet since about march last year and my strength went through the roof and my body fat went down ridiculously


What's your diet like mate? Is there any particular method you follow? You're in good condition for a natural trainer.


----------



## L11

PaulB said:


> What's your diet like mate? Is there any particular method you follow? You're in good condition for a natural trainer.


Well in the summer I dropped down to 1800 calories, went down to about 11 stone.. Then bulked up to 11.5 stone, as in my display pic (approx, my weight fluctuates by half a stone in a week!) by doing about 3000 'clean' calories.

Meal 1 - Pre work out porridge - 40g oats 20g whey, hazelnut milk

Meal 2 - (after workout) 200g mackerel, 6 scrambled egg whites and wholemeal tortilla or replace the mackerel with 4 turkey sausages, 4 beef sausages or 2 turkey burgers

Meal 3 - Lunch - Tina of tuna, 3 scrambled egg whites, wholemeal pitta and snack of some sort

Meal 4 - Dinner - 300g chicken breast, whatever amount of rice or cous cous adds up to 350 calories, brocolli and cauliflower

Meal 5 - Dessert - Homemade flapjack or pancake (both containing whey) - About 350 calories in that

Meal 6 - Dessert 2 (LOL) - Whey in pineapple cottage cheese

Meal 2 (breakfast) sometimes was a MASSIVE protein pancake if I'm feeling like a carb binge.. The chicken in Meal 4 could be turkey, lean mince, lean pork whatever.. The rice in meal 4 could be pasta


----------



## montytom

Im hoping to get to a size im comfortable with being natural. To be honest im scared of the side effects. I dont like being told that it does your health no good but after a while it sinks in.


----------



## RyanoRyan

Started natty for first 3 years of training then went over to the dark side 2 10 week courses in 2 years so no biggie saw great gains would love to see great like that again and release the inner animal  but times are hard these days finding a source and then there's trying to hide it from the to be wife..


----------



## PaulB

L11 said:


> Well in the summer I dropped down to 1800 calories, went down to about 11 stone.. Then bulked up to 11.5 stone, as in my display pic (approx, my weight fluctuates by half a stone in a week!) by doing about 3000 'clean' calories.
> 
> Meal 1 - Pre work out porridge - 40g oats 20g whey, hazelnut milk
> 
> Meal 2 - (after workout) 200g mackerel, 6 scrambled egg whites and wholemeal tortilla or replace the mackerel with 4 turkey sausages, 4 beef sausages or 2 turkey burgers
> 
> Meal 3 - Lunch - Tina of tuna, 3 scrambled egg whites, wholemeal pitta and snack of some sort
> 
> Meal 4 - Dinner - 300g chicken breast, whatever amount of rice or cous cous adds up to 350 calories, brocolli and cauliflower
> 
> Meal 5 - Dessert - Homemade flapjack or pancake (both containing whey) - About 350 calories in that
> 
> Meal 6 - Dessert 2 (LOL) - Whey in pineapple cottage cheese
> 
> Meal 2 (breakfast) sometimes was a MASSIVE protein pancake if I'm feeling like a carb binge.. The chicken in Meal 4 could be turkey, lean mince, lean pork whatever.. The rice in meal 4 could be pasta


Reps for taking the time to write that. I'm currently dieting down and have the same idea as you. Once I'm happy with my abs I will be slowly bulking (hate that word) back up with clean diet and maintaining abs. You look a lot heavier in your Avi.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean

lol can you keep your gains though? nattry here,burn calories very easy,get smaller smaller if I do not eat right food(read that rich in the essentisl macro nutrients ,got really put off workouts some time as I struggle to grow/do lose a bit of fat though I wanna grow like a weed-main benefits of having huge muscle are a lot(for both men/women-they actually staqrt to llok like donuts unless having muscle regardles how thin bone structure is-filter that you know which women like and do undress themselves) contrary to what uneducated morons think about people with natural muscles


----------



## L11

PaulB said:


> Reps for taking the time to write that. I'm currently dieting down and have the same idea as you. Once I'm happy with my abs I will be slowly bulking (hate that word) back up with clean diet and maintaining abs. You look a lot heavier in your Avi.


It's the way forward man, I can maintain that look extremely easily... I put on a bit of weight in december from constantly binge drinking, did keto @ 2200 calories for a week, lost the bloat and I'm back there again.. I'm happy knowing that i've NEVER more than 2 weeks from a beach body, and I don't have to resort to extreme dieting.. And yea everyone says I look heavier, it's one mystery we'll never solve, I'm only 5" 7 but when people see me in 'real life' they still guess 13 stone


----------



## PaulB

L11 said:


> It's the way forward man, I can maintain that look extremely easily... I put on a bit of weight in december from constantly binge drinking, did keto @ 2200 calories for a week, lost the bloat and I'm back there again.. I'm happy knowing that i've NEVER more than 2 weeks from a beach body, and I don't have to resort to extreme dieting.. And yea everyone says I look heavier, it's one mystery we'll never solve, I'm only 5" 7 but when people see me in 'real life' they still guess 13 stone


Sounds good to me mate. I reckon I've got about another month of low calories (currently low carb) and I'll be somewhere near.


----------



## RyanoRyan

No i lost roughly 20-30% of gains but thats speaking for myself and my own experiences ect


----------



## IGotTekkers

RyanoRyan said:


> Started natty for first 3 years of training then went over to the dark side 2 10 week courses in 2 years so no biggie saw great gains would love to see great like that again and release the inner animal  but* times are hard these days finding a source* and then there's trying to hide it from the to be wife..


on THIS forum???? :lol:


----------



## SkinnyJ

I don't want to lose my hair :no:


----------



## MarkFinnegan

Same as alot of the other guys here, I want to see how far I can get Naturally, I've got an goodish frame, so trying to train hard (have been for the last year or so) and have adjusted my diet recently, playing with different training etc 

Don't thin AAS is worth the risks etc plus the maintaing of any muscle you do gain on it.

L11 Yer you do look heavier in your Ava, good work mate


----------



## littlesimon

Because I'm more than happy with what nature has given me 

Besides I'd be too lazy to keep up a drug protocol.

Use this compound with that compound, in whatever part of the body, with whatever size needle, taper off, add this, add that, do PCT...

Obviously I'm not against it, I just can't be ****d to do all that, over complicates things for me.


----------



## Lean D

My reason is because I know nothing about AAS.... Worried about getting gyno and health issues.


----------



## Hayesy

Natty solider atm because i cant afford my cycle until nxt month


----------



## simonthepieman

one, I felt like it was line that onced crossed you can't claim to have done anything after 'without asssitance'

two, i 100% the best way to understand your body (and have a better idea of others) is to know what happens at the limits without external and 'unatural' amounts of hormones

three, I was making decent progress. So long as you keep moving forward I wasn't that bothered

four, I'm a stubborn little fcuker 

five, i have have spend most of the past 5 years in Australia, where it is expensive, hassle to get (despite the Zyzz infamy) and not as prolific as the UK

however i think my returns on effort have massively diminished and that natty card is going some point in the not to distant future.

Tour de France here i come


----------



## simonthepieman

L11 said:


> Well in the summer I dropped down to 1800 calories, went down to about 11 stone.. Then bulked up to 11.5 stone, as in my display pic (approx, my weight fluctuates by half a stone in a week!) by doing about 3000 'clean' calories.
> 
> Meal 1 - Pre work out porridge - 40g oats 20g whey, hazelnut milk
> 
> Meal 2 - (after workout) 200g mackerel, 6 scrambled egg whites and wholemeal tortilla or replace the mackerel with 4 turkey sausages, 4 beef sausages or 2 turkey burgers
> 
> Meal 3 - Lunch - Tina of tuna, 3 scrambled egg whites, wholemeal pitta and snack of some sort
> 
> Meal 4 - Dinner - 300g chicken breast, whatever amount of rice or cous cous adds up to 350 calories, brocolli and cauliflower
> 
> Meal 5 - Dessert - Homemade flapjack or pancake (both containing whey) - About 350 calories in that
> 
> Meal 6 - Dessert 2 (LOL) - Whey in pineapple cottage cheese
> 
> Meal 2 (breakfast) sometimes was a MASSIVE protein pancake if I'm feeling like a carb binge.. The chicken in Meal 4 could be turkey, lean mince, lean pork whatever.. The rice in meal 4 could be pasta


I'm not a fan of eating small and often and the 6 meals BS. but that actually looks quite appealling! Awesome physique


----------



## L11

My routine

Day 1 (Chest) -

Decline Bench Press 4x10 (first set is a warm up set)

Incline Flyes 3x10

Incline Bench Press 3x10

Seated Flyes (on the machine thats actually meant for your shoulders, you just face backwards) 3x10

Standing Flyes 3x10

Day 2 - Back

Bent Over Rows 4x10 (first set is a warm up)

Deadlifts 4x10 (first set is a warm up)

Lat Pulldown 3x10

Seated Rows 3x10

Lying down plate loaded row 3x10

Day 3 - Legs

Squats 4x10 (first set is a warm up)

Calf Raises (plated loaded) 3xAsmanyasIf*ckingcanuntilmycalvesburn

Leg Curls 3x12

Leg Extensions 3x12

Leg Press 3x10

Day 4 - Arms

Dumbbell preacher curls - 4x10 (first set warm up)

Tricep kickbacks - 3x12

Seated Hammer Curls - 3x10

Tricep pushdown machine - 3x10

Dumbbell wrist curls - 3x12

Day 5 - Shoulders

Seated dumbbell shoulder press - 4x10 (first set warm up)

Seated lateral raise - 3x10

Shoulder shrugs - 3x10

Upright rows - 3x10

The sitting down backwards fly machine thingy - 3x10

Every day I'll do an abs exercise right at the end and I rotate between -

Hanging knee raises (with a weight between my legs) 3x10

Oblique machine (where you rotate from side to side) 3x10 (each side)

Weight crunch machine - 3x15

Oh and I cycle about 5 miles a day.. Just to the shops or whatever.. Well i did when my f*cking bicycle wasn't broken


----------



## scott.taylor

Still Natty because I've not picked up my gear yet, getting it this morning sometime and starting tomorrow.

After nearly 2 years of training and Steriod research, I'm finally going for it.


----------



## 36-26

littlesimon said:


> Because I'm more than happy with what nature has given me
> 
> Besides I'd be too lazy to keep up a drug protocol.
> 
> Use this compound with that compound, in whatever part of the body, with whatever size needle, taper off, add this, add that, do PCT...
> 
> Obviously I'm not against it, I just can't be ****d to do all that, over complicates things for me.


That is one of my reasons too, also the temporary nature of gains would fcuk my head up, the sides don't seem worth it to me either. I don't find it very hard to gain muscle anyway and I feel I can get to a size that I'll be happy at without the side effects and health risk.


----------



## Guest

-


----------



## andyhuggins

Still not reached full potential yet so until then will remain natty.


----------



## jafc

New to training so going to get my strength and form (which is terrible at mo) up to standard and bulk up a bit and see how far i can go naturally. Never say never but not for a couple few years yet.


----------



## WrightStar

Why do I remain natty? Because I love the knowledge that through sheer hard work and dedication to the cause that I can attain a better physique than half of the lads my age that are on gear :lol:


----------



## lickatsplit

because unlike lance im no cheat


----------



## WrightStar

andyhuggins said:


> Still not reached full potential yet so until then will remain natty.


 Ditto mate..


----------



## andyhuggins

I think its all about junctions in life and hich ones people take.


----------



## UncleSimit

Because drugs are bad..


----------

